# Men: post things you find sexual.



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

for starters- I can't stop looking at this gif..





































I guess this is something I needed to get off her..I mean- my chest :happy:


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

Is the question, basically,

"What body part/object/situation/etc. do you most find sexually attractive? 
or 
"What do you correlate with sex?"
or
[...]?


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Seriously, that tongue though. Is it weird...is it just me? Because, man, I'm just saying...like I don't even know. I see that and all I'm thinking about is bad bad things...


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Intelligence and kindness.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

xisnotx said:


> Seriously, that tongue though. Is it weird...is it just me? Because, man, I'm just saying...like I don't even know. I see that and all I'm thinking about is bad bad things...


Good Lord! A salamander is crawling down that unfortunate woman's throat.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Good Lord! A salamander is crawling down that unfortunate woman's throat.


It sick.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> Intelligence and kindness.


basically ENFP's :crazy:


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> It sick.


Yes, it is one of the most singularly revolting things I've ever seen in my life. That woman's tongue is practically prehensile. At least the anteater is meant to have a tongue two feet long.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Yes, it is one of the most singularly revolting things I've ever seen in my life. That woman's tongue is practically prehensile. At least the anteater is meant to have a tongue two feet long.


I'm not sure a guy would be comfortable getting a blowjob from her. I mean, her tongue can go where it's not suppose to :laughing:


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

JA Grey said:


> basically ENFP's :crazy:


Ok, Intelligence and kindness to OTHERS.

hehehehehehehhehehehheh

I'm attracted to Fe. Smiles.....


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Interpret how you wish.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Feminists


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Also, can we get as many gay guys in here as possible? lol


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## EternalFrost (Jan 12, 2013)

Im not a guy but 









hipster glasses on women are just sooooo ummmmffffff


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

EternalFrost said:


> Im not a guy but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with that. No idea why. Not extremely attracted to hipsters in general, though.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Mee2 said:


> Also, can we get as many gay guys in here as possible? lol


Right, I'll start off:


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

>:]


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Icelandic, Bjork edition:


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Furry femboys: you either hate them or love them 










More people seem to hate them, though


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Lordy, seems like this thread could have a short shelf life.

Hope not.

Anyway,



Ass. Nice fit ass. that's all i need in life:











*snip*


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

I like her hair a lot.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

always thought girls that play bass is sort of hot for some reason(or cute?)
I also like girls with tattoos and stuff, I don't know if that's strange or not but I know alot of other guys who find it off putting
though I am sort of alternative myself so it makes sense


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

Too late now.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Geoffrey Felis said:


>


You've totally ruined Rudolph for me.

:crying::crying::crying:


* *






Just so you know . . . 
* *






I'm kidding . . . 


* *







:tongue:


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Geoffrey Felis said:


>


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Merov said:


> Too late now.


I don't get it. Also they're under age so not sure even in joking..


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Sherlock Hotes said:


>


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

That is so gross.

It actually reminded of lately how I've been weirded out by legs and feet in general. it occurred to me recently that legs are sort of like these giant arms that are body use to navigate the world with. What if legs aren't really legs but giant arms. Then whenever I'd walk around I'd think to myself how weird it is that I have these giant limbs I sort of grasp on to the ground and move me forward.

I mean, that's basically what they are right? reverse arms. Or arms are reverse legs, I don't know. And then I'd imagine my legs looking just like arms. It was really tripping me out. Eugh. Sort of like how bird legs look, that's how I'd feel/look like in my mind.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Chesire Tower said:


> You've totally ruined Rudolph for me.
> 
> :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> ...



haha !! Thanks for spelling it out as I might have cried my eyes out tonight and bought you a fancy car tomorrow morning. :tongue:


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned musicians yet.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Furry femboys: you either hate them or love them


I like 'em a little more masculine. :tongue:

Anyway, here's my contribution...


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

xisnotx said:


> Seriously, that tongue though. Is it weird...is it just me? Because, man, I'm just saying...like I don't even know. I see that and all I'm thinking about is bad bad things...


looks like a scene out of a sci fi movie where the alien is crawling into a host body


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

xisnotx said:


>


The is the Dove Soap Campaign For Real Beauty marketing tactic used several years ago. lol !! 

Dove Campaign for Real Beauty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> The is the Dove Soap Campaign For Real Beauty marketing tactic used several years ago. lol !!
> 
> Dove Campaign for Real Beauty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


from left to right -
Would do?:
Yes. Yes. No. No. No. yes. no. no.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

It's so redickuless cause it's all airbrushed with their phoney dumb smiles.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> It's so redickuless cause it's all airbrushed with their phoney dumb smiles.


Hush. 

They're empowered to love their bodies now.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@xisnotx



> Seriously, that tongue though. Is it weird...is it just me? Because, man, I'm just saying...like I don't even know. I see that and all I'm thinking about is bad bad things...


Actually it isn't, I have a pretty long tongue myself and I can attest to being able to do awesome things with it.


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

A nice smirk can be pretty fucking sexual at the right (or wrong, depends on the context) time.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

RobynC said:


> Actually it isn't, I have a pretty long tongue myself and I can attest to being able to do awesome things with it.


Well then please post pics here.:tongue:


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> Well then please post pics here.:tongue:


+1


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Vaginas.


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Vaginas.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> Intelligence and kindness.


The first thing I thought of was a professor giving you a cookie.

Instant boner, I presume?


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Vaginas.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> ...


wtf is that near pubic ramus?? :shocked:


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Emerald Legend said:


> wtf is that near pubic ramus?? :shocked:


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









The wild, playful cat-like expression..


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Emerald Legend said:


> for starters- I can't stop looking at this gif..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grats being attracted to the same thing as babies, big boobs.

Let me show you some real attractive women, and let's focus on their face, instead of their boobs.

View attachment 243506

View attachment 243514

View attachment 243522


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

apa said:


> Grats being attracted to the same thing as babies, big boobs.
> 
> Let me show you some real attractive women, and let's focus on their face, instead of their boobs.


Like those?




































Though I wouldn't call that sexual, unlike that face expression I posted earlier. I guess my emotional and aesthetic brain centers are primarily aroused while sexual energy just is calmly lurking in background.

That being said, morphological drawings of sexual organs above keep me pretty cool and business-like. I just don't relate it to anything that would feel erotic. But I guess it was kind of ironic.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


That's artistic, it doesn't appear very sexual at all.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Gotta keep it tame so as not to get the thread closed.

Basic black & white images of erotica.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Would you find this teasing? I think that playful winks or stares, sensual playing with hair etc. excite me more that actual, yet cool nudity or some explicit yet tasteless scenes.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

JA Grey said:


> basically ENFP's :crazy:


I'm so happy I barely need to search for this comment ^^


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That's artistic, it doesn't appear very sexual at all.



I personally wouldn't mind putting my paintbrush on her canvas


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

JA Grey said:


> I personally wouldn't mind putting my paintbrush on her canvas


I'd second that thought.
What I meant was that rather than being vulgar, the image has artistic appeal.
Heck that painting wouldn't be very appropriate for the garage, workshop or office but I'd hang that upon my bedroom or library wall.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'd second that thought.
> What I meant was that rather than being vulgar, the image has artistic appeal.
> Heck that painting wouldn't be very appropriate for the garage, workshop or office but I'd hang that upon my bedroom or library wall.


Most of us are putting ironic and humorous photos on here.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'd second that thought.
> What I meant was that rather than being vulgar, the image has artistic appeal.
> Heck that painting wouldn't be very appropriate for the garage, workshop or office but I'd hang that upon my bedroom or library wall.


But the title of this thread is not called "Things you find vulgar".
I wouldn't hang vulgar things in my garage either...


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

johnnyyukon said:


> Lordy, seems like this thread could have a short shelf life.
> 
> Hope not.
> 
> ...




I second this but not because of the butt (Though it is pretty nice), I like this because of the playfulness and sexual..ness? of her face and facial expressions.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

As someone else said, feminists  Although not so much sexual as hott (A feminist happily consenting to sex is sexual ).
More along the line of hott, but not sexual (Until the person with said characteristic consents to sex): Intellectual curiosity, passion, very loving, someone who has endured a lot and is okay with being vulnerable to me (actually mutual vulnerability where we both are emotionally naked towards each other), shared values and world view (i.e. feminists), flirtatiousness, silliness ... I'm sure there are other things. .... h and weird/uniqueness  Someone who makes me curious and want to know more about them/captured my interest. Weird people are hott :kitteh:


So sexual, regardless of context:
Femdom
Groping 
Sex (the activity, not the category, silly )

...

...

...
And ...

* *
















:crazy:


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> *snip*


Jada Stevens... wise choice sir, wise choice.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Hruberen said:


> I second this but not because of the butt (Though it is pretty nice), I like this because of the playfulness and sexual..ness? of her face and facial expressions.


Exactly my thoughs.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I think that the more you can say without saying a thing, the sexier you are.

At least in my book.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

Comfortable silences.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Wistfulness said:


> Comfortable silences.


What about uncomfortable silences


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

Kink said:


> What about uncomfortable silences


Then I make sure they're comfortable, no matter what.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Wistfulness said:


> Then I make sure they're comfortable, no matter what.


Forced comfort? Huh

Well I guess that's fitting enough for a 9w8.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## mysterie (Jul 16, 2014)

i saw a girl with dirty fingernails a week ago or so, and i thought it was hot

more in a 'i have been gardening recently' sense rather than 'i haven't washed myself in a month' way.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Emerald Legend said:


>


I'm still mesmerized by this gif. I can't shake off the image of this sexy Queen Jewess.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

There are so many great posts in this thread.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

DualGnosis said:


> Jada Stevens... wise choice sir, wise choice.


Heehee, I actually didn't know this young lady's profession when I first saw this gif. 

Needless to say, I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

*snip*




Hruberen said:


> I second this but not because of the butt (Though it is pretty nice), I like this because of the playfulness and sexual..ness? of her face and facial expressions.





SilverFalcon said:


> Exactly my thoughs.



Here's what happened in my mind when I saw this,

"Dat ass, Goddamn!.......Dat ass in dat thong, Goddamn!.....Dat face!, pretty, Golly......Dat face, thong, and ass, Goddamn!!"


Then I reviewed:

"Dat ass though, GODDAMN!!!"


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Freckles, just because.

Women with a single mole in the front of their breast.

Bodily scars, whether they be stretch marks, surgical, or from self-harm.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

65 Mustang








1967 Chevy Impala









<.< I'd trade in my gf for one of these any day!


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

johnnyyukon said:


> Then I reviewed:
> "Dat ass though, GODDAMN!!!"


But then when we reduce it to that, i would go with:


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

SilverFalcon said:


> But then when we reduce it to that, i would go with:
> View attachment 247202



Damn pancakes. Need to be thicker and wider...way wide & thick.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Yoga pants


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Emerald Legend said:


> Damn pancakes. Need to be thicker and wider...way wide & thick.


I happen to enjoy my pancakes. ;P


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Emerald Legend said:


> Damn pancakes. Need to be thicker and wider...way wide & thick.


*snip*


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> *snip*


Butt implants? Gross.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Emerald Legend said:


> Butt implants? Gross.


lol !! It's called way wide and thick. :laughing:


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Geoffrey Felis said:


> lol !! It's called way wide and thick. :laughing:


hmm..if you say so 


More my taste:































Some borderline asses


























Makes me go...

That ass so thick guurl


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

@Emerald Legend 

You got great taste, man.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

SilverFalcon said:


> But then when we reduce it to that, i would go with:
> View attachment 247202



cooool


----------



## Liquid Metal (Nov 20, 2014)

Girls dressed like this

And Lady Gaga for some reason.

Perhaps one day I might see them combined.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Liquid Metal said:


> Girls dressed like this
> 
> And Lady Gaga for some reason.
> 
> Perhaps one day I might see them combined.


>.> join the army lol


----------



## Liquid Metal (Nov 20, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> >.> join the army lol


I am in the Army. The uniforms aren't flattering at all, they're often the wrong size and the camouflage patterns are designed to blend and blur shape and curves. 

For whatever reason it's also important to my brain that "she" chooses to dress that way as her casual attire, not a work unifrom or fancy dress.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Eurasians -.-


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Please mind the nudity or partial nudity with erotic gestures .

http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html
Rule 6


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff Felis said:


>


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Mee2 said:


>


It's her father. Runs in the family. :tongue:


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

.......


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Jena malone in inherent vice. My Hippie queen of peace..


----------

